# Como armar estos tipos de BAFLES



## megabru (Ene 8, 2007)

HOla necesito información e imagenes (en lo posible) de como armar dos bafles paso por paso,que tipo de madera combiene usar si ahy que poner un material absorbente adentro de la caja como fibra de vidrio o poliester o de que tamaño tiene que ser la boca para que pueda salir el aire interior; los bafles serian bass-reflex o los que convengan con un altavoz de 3 vias o 4 y un subwoofer cada caja , de que tamaño tiene que ser. Y si puede ser bien detallado se los agradecere . 

SALUDOSS


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2007)

8) Que tal amigo megabru en este foro desafortunadamente tenemos el vicio de los amplificadores   entre mas potencia mejor y que funcionen logico, no he encontrado en este foro alguien que tenga el vicio de baffles tan arraigado como el de amplificadores, te invito que visites esta pagina www.pcpaudio.com (acrarando no intento de dar publicidad) en dicha pagina si que tienen el vicio de fabricar baffles de todos colores y sabores sobre otras cosas.

  Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Atte: Palomo


----------



## RUDA (Ene 10, 2007)

megabru dijo:
			
		

> HOla necesito información e imagenes (en lo posible) de como armar dos bafles paso por paso,que tipo de madera combiene usar si ahy que poner un material absorvente adentro de la caja como fibra de vidrio o poliester o de que tamaño tiene que ser la boca para que pueda salir el aire interior; los bafles serian bass-reflex o los que convengan con un altavos de 3 vias o 4 y un subwoofer cada caja , de que tamaño tiene que ser. Y si puede ser bien detallado se los agradecere .
> 
> SALUDOSS



Hola Magabru, antes de diseñar un gabinete de 3 o 4 vias primero debes elegir los componentes que vas a utilizar las dimenciones de la caja principalmente la va a dar el wofer por los litros que debera tener la boca es un tubo o un cuadrado de sintonia para ajustar el gabinete, lo que te recomiendo es que elijas algúna marca de parlante determinada y cuando lo hayas hecho pidas las especificaciones técnica de ese parlante( thiele small) con esos datos, ya se puede calcular un buen gabinete, e incluso se puede simular en pc cuál seria el mejor rendimiento para ese parlante en bass reflex o caja cerrada. Espero haber despejado un poco más el panorama ............RUDA


----------



## tecnicdeso (Ene 10, 2007)

Tienes un hilo en este foro:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/altavoces-high-end-bajo-coste-4821/

Sa Lu 2


----------



## GEORGEL (Ene 10, 2007)

la madera adecuada puede ser el MDF de unos 19 ó 21 mm. depende del tamaño de tus bocinas, se recomienda el forro interior en las cajas para woofer ya que te dan un mejor bajo, el tamaño del bafle depende del tamaño de la bocina ya que la capacidad de ft3 va en funcion del aire que desplaza la bocina. el tubo de sintonia o bass reflex, lo debes hacer solo si sabes el diametro y la longitud adecuada, de lo contrario le quitaras eficiencia a la bocina.


----------



## Pity (Ene 10, 2007)

Depende de lo que necesites...

Pero pienso que un buen sitio, para empezar es:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/Diy_Loudspeaker_Projects.htm

En esta web tienen verdaderas Maravillas en cajas para altavoces.

Tiene muchos proyectos de cajas con toda la documentación necesaria para hacerlas.

El único problema es que es en Ingés. Pero bueno, un esquema es un esquema...

Espero que te sirva.

Salu2


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola, yo estoy buscando planos de cajas exponenciales.


----------

